# Bringing Fish or Livestock from Hong Kong back to Canada



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

As you all know, the prices of freshwater fish is much cheaper in Asia than in North America...even though Hong Kong is an island...I don't know how that works. Anyways, I'll be back in HK for a couple of days and was wondering if anybody had experience bringing back angelfish and on a flight....back to Canada


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, its been done. No CITIES listed fish or any corals, or you're asking for trouble. Other than that, bring a list of the fish and quantity of each type you're carrying just in case they ask you what they are. If they ask, make sure you tell them they are ornamental, *tropical* aquarium fish. Other than that, you're on your own no one is endorsing or encouraging you to do this, remember that. Also one finale note, depends if your customs person is nice or not. LOL.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

do i have to let customs know when i enter the gates? or do I do this when I enter US and Canada customs?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you coming back to Canada through the U.S.? Will you be in the U.S. for more than 1 day? U.S. customs is far more difficult to deal with than Canadian customs, if you are going to disembark in the U.S. and stay a few days before coming back to Canada, I strongly advise you to NOT try bringing anything in unless you hold dual citizenship and you're an American citizen as well as Canadian.

If you're only transiting in the U.S. for a few hours and returning to Canada through a U.S. hub, then you're real concern is just Canadian customs. Either way, you're going to have to fill out those customs forms right before you land and it's best to be honest. Some people just write down 'fish'. If customs asks you to clarify, then you tell them the truth and show them your list if and when they ask you what type. Give out only as much information as they ask - nothing less, nothing more. Always be truthful.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Want to help me bring in a few fish from Hong Kong too?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm only transitioning through US. I guess it's just Canadian Customs. Given the trip is super long....I don't know if the fish can survive the trip. Any tips on the shipping part?

@bigfishy...sure...but no guarantee on live arrivals.

considering the dollar value of fish in Hong Kong is the same as Canada but DIFFERENT CURRENCY, I'm going to give it a try. 

probably:
6 angels
2 arowanas (depending on price)
30-40 cardinal tetras

my uncle gave me a quote:
6 platinum angels for 20HKD
2 arowanas at 200HKD
50 cardinal tetras at 100HKD


I'm soooo tempted..

Thinking about it, I think I'm going to give it a try. As I'm only 18, I get "carried" through customs by airport workers cause I'm underage. Any way to package these guys without them dying?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Arowanas are on CITIES list of endangered species. Even with a chip and certificate for each fish, I don't think it's allowed to be brought over in your personal luggage. Best to get a farm to ship arowanas over with all the correct paper work done for importing/exporting CITIES fish.

In other words, don't bring arowanas. Huge risk with major consequences if you do.

Also, you're 18? You're legally an adult in most countries. They're not going to carry anything for you anymore and you will be treated like an adult by customs as well.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

it's so much of a hassle... I'll just spend a few extra dollars in canada. thanksk cypher for all the info.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Sure, no prob. If you decide to chance it anyways, there's alot of info out there on how to pack fish for a long journey. Read up on it before hand, so you'll have the necessary materials ready during your trip.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Arowanas are illegal in the US, so IF you get caught with these on you or in your baggage you will be arrested and the cost is $10,000 fine.

I was asked once by someone I thought was a friend to bring across some baby arowanas that he had secured illegally, he offered to pay me $200 per fish to bring them into Canada.

When I checked into the legalities of doing this and getting caught I was VERY angry....this person had NO consideration of what would happen to me if they checked my purchases! 

I would strongly advise you against doing this, not only for yourself and your future, but for the fish....I doubt they would survive the drop in temperature from what they are used to, and you have NO way to keep them warm...those stupid heat packs don't last as long as they say they do!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

carbonlist said:


> it's so much of a hassle... I'll just spend a few extra dollars in canada. thanksk cypher for all the info.


Probably the right decision, especially for something as common as angels.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup asian aros are on the banned list of endangered species in the states and cannot be imported to us. For once aren't you glad we have a smaller market?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

BUT...

Silver, Black, Jardini, Lei and African Arowana are legal / allowed to be import into the United States!



Want to bring in a 19" Datnoid into Canada?  Save me the risk of doa + $300+ in shipping?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Not to detract from your main message, but if done properly even small fish can survive the long flight. You'd be surprised but the correct insulation and the proper type of heat pack will keep the cold in check somewhat. The larger the fish, the better the chance of survival with the proper packing/ bagging procedure. How else do you think we get fish from across the world shipped to us? Cargo planes are even colder than passenger planes.



bettaforu said:


> I doubt they would survive the drop in temperature from what they are used to, and you have NO way to keep them warm...those stupid heat packs don't last as long as they say they do!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cypher said:


> Not to detract from your main message, but if done properly even small fish can survive the long flight. You'd be surprised but the correct insulation and the proper type of heat pack will keep the cold in check somewhat. The larger the fish, the better the chance of survival with the proper packing/ bagging procedure. How else do you think we get fish from across the world shipped to us? Cargo planes are even colder than passenger planes.


Agreed...otherwise our local petshops wouldn't have any fish to sell us during the colder months.


----------



## david16 (Nov 25, 2010)

I brought live fish back from HK many years ago when the rules are much simpler. Back then I had the fish in my carryon and there was no problem going thru the customs.

I went to HK this past summer and I have looked into bringing back live fish but decided against it because of the hassle and cost.

The fish cannot go into your carryons because of too much water in the bag. They have to be shipped as luggage, if the airline allows it. I was told by a local Discus breeder that Air Canada charged $1000 minimum to bring in her wild discus, plus another few hundred dollars ($500?) to have someone inspect it at the Toronto airport.

If you found an easier way to import please let me know. I would love to import fancy goldfish from HK or China as they are much much cheaper there.


----------

